# Paint – Models and fish tank



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in the process of setting up a 6 foot tank and wanted to create an underwater village. – You know with houses, school, church, roads and bridges. I first checked out a large aquarium shop and they do not have model houses, schools and the like – then I checked out my local model shop and found some cool train models. 

I also did a little investigation about pain and fish tanks and found that pain can be deadly to the fish. One of the model shop employees stated he placed a glazed verse into his tank (Not knowing the red window frames was painted after glazing). The fish eat the pain and resulted in the death of all his fish. 

Is there any fish safe paint? Has anyone tried to place train set houses models into their tanks?


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldnt say that i have heard any one say that they have done this before but i mind of a book on aquascaping at my work and they used a varnish to seal some bamboo that went into a tank so i guess you could .id probably say not to chance it though


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Never heard of it either but sounds very nice! I'd only recommend using specific aquarium ornaments though. I saw one in an LFS that was an old mill cottage that doubled as an airstone with the bubbles turning the mill wheel. Very cool.:2thumb:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

why do you want a small village under water? it wont look very realistic with fish swimming round it.

If you did go for it a 6 foot tank will take a lot of models to fill it


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i think its a great idea would look very different.


----------



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

i`m guessing as long as you seal everything fully should be ok would of thought yatch varnish or i think its called g4 sealant which they use to seal ponds with (can get it in clear) would do the trick


----------



## susanamck (May 22, 2007)

get some g4 sealint is the nuts, just be very careful the amount u use as just the smell of this stuff can burn your nose hair!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Dont know about paint but I think that will look great!!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I think I will go down to the local hardware store and get some G4 pond sealant tomorrow. 

I have a windmill, church and some houses, fences. I should be getting the stone and aquatic soil from the local fish shop next week. I think the tank will look great – but have to keep the greenery small enough to not over crowd the models. (Models are small compared to the fish tank.)

Thanks once again – did not think of pond sealant.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

renardv74 said:


> I think the tank will look great


Til everything gets covdered in this:










:whistling2: lol. 

Wack up some pics when you're done for us all to see


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Til everything gets covdered in this


Too true. Make sure you get a new toothbrush while you're at it as it'll come in useful for cleaning the inevitable green and brown algae off the decor. :whistling2:


----------



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all, 
I bought a heap of models and put them together and decided they ware TOO small for my 6 foot Aquarium. I am going to need to search for O scale models. As a result there are only a few wooden ducks in the tank – no water, just the ducks.

I have purchases a silicon based terracotta sealer – it is used to seal terracotta bowls so they can be used as fish ponds and the like. I plan to pain and then spray the models with the sealer. 

Right now I am thinking about buying an under gravel filter to increase the flow of oxygen into the substrate (Planning to have ADA soil (I have 3 bags) and 5mm red gravel. 

When I get the tank finished I will post photos on here. (May take me a year or so as I have had fish tank for 6 months now and still no water…) 

Renard


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an airfix WWI bomber in my tank, as long as the paint is acrylic based with no heavy metals like lead it shouldnt be a problem, sealing with yatch varnish is a good idea if your worried tho.


----------

